# Hive Fleet Drohar



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello everyone! 

I've decided to post my Hive Fleets progression - I'll start of by showing what already has been done:

Here is some utterly useless, overpriced, non-holding troops and I can't think of a single good reason to include them in a game - before you say anything I'll reply Hormagaunt do the job better and cheaper:




Then comes my favourite Tyranid Prime, also some warriors:




A couple of Lictors, love them. And a Zoan.





Some really old Genestealers, followed by the most newest models - my camo-genestealers - I think they came out well, but still short a few feeding tendrils heads:





Raveners and my next work in progress my interpretation of Red Terror, been holding it off so I can enter with it to this months painting deathmatch. 





I have a Trygon almost finished and a Hive Tyrant in progress - a flyrant/walkie (removable wings)
Then my Carnifex brood - one done two to go, but the two undone have been in hold so that I can enter to this months conversion deathmatch as last months entry went to the Red Terror. 

Also I have a ready Swarmlord, but I'll post the details of it in a few days time.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

A solid start - Good to see several units finished.
Some pointers for improvement:
- A wash on the fleshy areas will bring some depth to them.
- Likewise on the carapace, a quick drybrush of a lighter colour will really make them pop.
- Just a personal niggle, I don't like sand on the edge of the bases, personally I prefer a neat black line.
- The photographs are quite blurry, I would Set them up on a sheet of white paper then snap some, try the macros button on your camera as well it will help show off the details.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

So... been slightly ignoring this thread....

Let's recap a bit wha I've been doing:


There is my army. All playable units, rest have been recalled back to workshop (old stealers, rippers, hormagaunts and some of the warriors)

On the left back we have: Ymgarl Genestealers - nothing new to them - still waiting for eight more and four to have their heads converted to feeding tendrils.

Then moving to right: Three Carnifexes with Crushing Claws and twin-linked devourers. We'll get a close up: 

All of the Carnifexes are magnetized - so if need be changing weaponry won't be an issue.

Then we have a in back right corner: 20 Termagaunts - you might be able to spot that all aren't exactly the same colour. The reason why is that finally my old Snakebite leather run out  the citadel paint conversion chart said Balor Brown matches, well it didn't. Then I did a mixture what sort of worked. Then I visited a GW shop and they recommended XV-88 and maybe add a hint of Balor Brown to it make Snakebite leather. Well, XV-88 works fine on it's own 
I'll recoat them some day. Since they don't survive long, I'll finish them once I paint the rest of Termagaunts (approx 50)

Next row left: Zoanthrope and after that new entries: Two Biovores, not happy with the mouth and I'll repaint it soon. 


Then a Magnitized Hive Tyrant, due a mistake. (I'd want to say FUBAR, but I'll leave that for my Guards) Magnetized weapon options for Hive Tyrant and Carnifex aren't intechangeable. Also I have wings for it what work with studs since magnets weren't able to hold the metal wings weight.


Next is my Trygon Prime with a Miasma Cannon, that is basicly a modified Stranglehorn Cannon turned upside down.


Finally we get to to front row: There we have on the left tow already seen Lictors, but now they have been joined by Deathleaper. I think it succeeded quite well and really happy with the result.


Now the Warriors, they had a magnetic conversion. All hands and the wings are magnetic, which makes much more useable in the future. Tyranid Prime had no such operation and remained the same.

My leader, my lord, my commander: Swarmlord. One of my oldest models, used to be a Hive Tyrant, but after I returned to game after few year break. I decided this should lead my army. Small conversion was needed due to my Bonesword requirements. The Boneswords for the Swarmlord are curved and for the Hive Tyrant straight. I wanted straight for all four, but after not finding any. Decided to convert one left hand straight sword to a right hand one and use curved ones for the lower hands. I must say that I am very pleased with the result:


Finally we come to a group of Raverners and Red Terror. Plastic Raveners need a little work still, but I count them as playable. Here is a close up of Red Terror:


Next on my workbench is Guards, fully magnetized to be either Tyrant Guards or Hive Guards. Magnetizing went haywire and now I have no interchangebility. It doesnt really mind, but is annoying finding always the right hands for each model. Lesson learned towards Carnifex magnetization which went perfectly, but waiting for more magnets to arrive. 

But I have a priority work going in front of them. Blade Runners. They'll be a group of Warriors with fluff, I'll do conversions to their poses - to get them energetic and forward moving. They'll be entered to this months conversion contest and the Tyranid Prime to the painting contest. 

Anyway this was all for now, thank-you for reading. (if anyone made it here alive)

Also thanks for the tips @Dakingofchaos


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Understand that I like your paint job and scheme. I think they look great!
But my first thought upon seeing the pics (and this has NOTHING to do with your actual painting!) is that you painted them to be camoflauged to your table! Just thought that was funny.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

@Loki1416 Thank-you for the comments  that is just an accident - placed them there on the day I took the picture for the first time ever 

This month I am doing my Tyranid Warriors for the conversion Deathmatch - I've been wanting to do these for months, ever since I got the idea of Blade Runner Warriors. 
For once I've been making excellent progress and here is a shot of the stances. 



Tommorrow hoping to do the sand for the base and maybe some magnetizing - dependant on the magnets arriving. Honestly I order a stock of magnets and the next day its gone. Can't wait until I magnetize 30 termagaunts. (240 magnets for all three weapon options) btw that is sarcasm - my least favourite models to do. But I want them magnetized and done well so I'll just have to suck it - but that's maybe for December.
Edit: or maybe in total 300 magnets as I could do 30 Spike rifles as well.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

So an update on my Blade Runners. The stances are now done and next week I'll begin painting.



Six Warriors and a Tyranid prime. 
All Boneswords are sticked on with blu tack since I am painting the models without weapons - just easier that way - one warrior didn't want cooperate hence no boneswords on that warrior. 


left one is jumping over a ruin - all of the model's weight is held on one joint and when trying to get the bonesword to stick it snapped - 30mins delay for the photoshoot 
right one is charging - tried to make it look like it is carving itself a passage



The next three include the Prime in the middle with some plants (ends of old type lash whips)



The tongues will act as lash whips. They are the end of lash whips - newer type on the left and the old type on the right. But the old type lash whips had a weird end (used as plants above) so I used the "rope" part and glued a needle end to it from the bottom piece of the lash whip.



Prime's boneswords are the Swarmlord's boneswords placed on Warrior arms. 
I am using a new sand (15kg packet from Argos for £2.99) - but the colour is a lot lighter than the sand on my other models. I like the darker sand, but hoping that after painting the sand will look better. 



Lower sockets are magnetized so I can use either Spinefists or Rending Claws - the Rending claws are modified hence they're are on them now.
The rending claws have flesh hooks included. On the old type hands I could fit two between the knuckles, but the newer have only thumb and two fingers instead of three, so I placed the second flesh hook on top of the other flesh hook.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Been really busy, but finaly getting something done again. A group of Tyranid objective markers:







They have magnetic symbols on them so if a mission requires secret objectives - it can be arranged


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello all!
Not done a lot in a few months, but now going to start the army building competition.

This is what I have planned:
July: 26 new hormagaunts as the official entry and unofficial will be recoating my existing 16 into 14 recoated - hopefully (as some are damaged)
August: 30 new termagants 10x fleshborer 20x devourer and unofficially re-coating 20x fleshborer termies
September: 30x hormagaunts (toxic paint scheme)
October: This month I'll be cursing and raging about these counts as I am doing 30x magnetized termies with fleshborers, devourers and spinefists as options
November: 20x Genestealers (toxic paint scheme)
Bonus: if there comes one will be Children of Cryptus (Broodlord + 8 Genestealers)

First 5 months planned, December might be some Rippers... but not promising another exhausting month of horde units - I really hate painting them.


----------

